# my broadheads shoot left of my field tips



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

You most likely are shooting an underspined arrow. try a heavier spine should help you out.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Move your rest a little and see if they hit closer to the field points. If not, try moving the rest in the other direction.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

13third said:


> You most likely are shooting an underspined arrow. try a heavier spine should help you out.


I think broadheads hitting left are overspined arrows? Try moving your rest 1/16 " towards your fieldtips til they hit the same. good luck


----------



## Nelson2408 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Move rest to the right*

Move your arrow rest to the right starting in 1/16 in encrimnents.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nelson2408 said:


> Move your arrow rest to the right starting in 1/16 in encrimnents.


Yep what he said. Mark it first before moving it and just a wee bit at a time.


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

jacobh said:


> I think broadheads hitting left are overspined arrows? Try moving your rest 1/16 " towards your fieldtips til they hit the same. good luck




just tuned my broadheads on sataurday my ICS 340s shot 4 inches left of my field points. moved my rest 1/16 of an inch right and got the bh where i wanted now my field points were 2.5 inches right. moved rest back to beginning and put bh on a heavier arrow and hit dead on. im thinking underspined from my experiences but what do i know.


----------



## ARLAWDOG (Oct 23, 2006)

Mine shoot just to left like yours and adjust my sight to compensate, but if it's an arrow thing I'd like to know more about that cuz it's a pita when practicing in between with the field points.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Just follow your field points! Unless you are underspined!!!! If you find that you are underspined you can shoot a lighter head.


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Left or Right*

I want to believe that your arrows are undersplined, but you can do a walk back tuning.

When trying to set up my sights, I usually "chase the arrow", but when I 
am setting up my rest, I always move it the opposite way.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Rule of thumb: Move your rest in the direction that your broadheads need to go to hit your fieldpoints. Altering cam/idler lean can work also, as can an improperly spined shaft. Aligning blades with fletches can be the fix also...no matter what anyone here says.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Like others have said, move the rest in minute increments until your broadheads hit where u want them. If that don't work, get a heavier arrow.


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

underspined arrows with broadheads will shoot right of the FPs. Overspined will shoot left of the FPs.


----------



## randyxx75 (May 7, 2010)

*???*

Soooooo....... the answer is ????


----------



## ARLAWDOG (Oct 23, 2006)

Kelsnore said:


> Rule of thumb: Move your rest in the direction that your broadheads need to go to hit your fieldpoints. Altering cam/idler lean can work also, as can an improperly spined shaft. Aligning blades with fletches can be the fix also...no matter what anyone here says.



OK say I do this, "which I already have as stated above" then while I'm not hunting and target practicing with my field points it's still gonna be off. So what's the solution to making the broadheads shoot with the same accuracey as my field points?


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

ARLAWDOG said:


> OK say I do this, "which I already have as stated above" then while I'm not hunting and target practicing with my field points it's still gonna be off. So what's the solution to making the broadheads shoot with the same accuracey as my field points?


Tune your bow. When you get your broadheads and FP's hitting the the same you move your sight. But you also need to remember that your arrow needs to be tuned to your set up. Shooting too heavy, too light, too long, too short of an arrow, or too heavy/light of a point can cause major headaches when trying to get BH and FP to hit the same. Remember that shaft length, and point weight are part of the arrow spine equation. There are literally hundreds of great posts on how to get your BH and FP to shoot to the same POI. Do a search for a thread by "Nuts & Bolts." He makes it very easy to understand.

I hope this helps ya a little.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

ARLAWDOG said:


> OK say I do this, "which I already have as stated above" then while I'm not hunting and target practicing with my field points it's still gonna be off. So what's the solution to making the broadheads shoot with the same accuracey as my field points?


Lets say for the sake of argument your arrows are properly spined. Moving the rest in the direction that the broadheads need to go to get to your field points will close the gap between the two. If your bow is currently paper tuned...the tune will be lost...as having a papertuned bow does not guarantee good broadhead flight although this is not the typical case. 

Do as I have listed in my above post and you can achieve pinpoint, simultaneous broadhead / field tip accuracy. Every bow is different. Some throw broadheads perfect with just a papertune, other you have to broadhead tune. Once you learn how...its not just easy...but fun. (At least for me)


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z233/kwilson16/BH.jpg


----------



## dixiedeerslaya (Nov 20, 2009)

Am i the only one that thought about recommending the obvious? 

Make sure you are not torquing the bow. Make sure you use a relaxed grip, and also make sure your release is not torquing the string (i have had that problem with a thumb release and a stiff nock loop)

if you are sure it aint the indian, start by moving your rest like others have said before.

If that doesnt fix it, go get a few different arrows of a weeker spined arrow and try that, or increase the weight of your field tips and broadheads.


----------



## ventilator44 (Feb 25, 2010)

dixiedeerslaya said:


> Am i the only one that thought about recommending the obvious?
> 
> Make sure you are not torquing the bow. Make sure you use a relaxed grip, and also make sure your release is not torquing the string (i have had that problem with a thumb release and a stiff nock loop)
> 
> ...



im sure NOBODY ever thought of that one, u must be a genius! great idea.:tongue:


----------



## dixiedeerslaya (Nov 20, 2009)

ventilator44 said:


> im sure NOBODY ever thought of that one, u must be a genius! great idea.:tongue:


well i sure didnt see anyone posting it. guy was asking for answers, that is the answer to his problem very often. 

start with the simple solutions instead of jumping into the more complicated issues like arrow spine, etc.


----------



## buckhunter12345 (Feb 28, 2010)

just jumped to some easton axxis 350s instead of 400 spine shooting like a dream bby


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

had to swing by to here (or read) the verdict...lol my broadheads were hitting to the left 4-5" as well, and found this to be the case b/c i was UNDERSPINED. that's right, my broadheads were hitting to the left of my field points maybe about 4-5 in's, but at 40 and 50 i was still off the same, at about that 4-5" mark to the left of bullseye...


----------



## ARLAWDOG (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you guys so much for the advice! I will definately give this a try.


----------



## colliedogg (Aug 13, 2010)

make sure youre foc is between 12-15% easton and huntersfriend both have good program s for this


----------



## sunstroked (Oct 8, 2008)

Lots of possibilitys. I had a similar situation. But I knew my arrow spine was correct. The b/h arrow would impact slightly left at 20 compared to fp's. And about 4" left at 40 yds. 
How did I solve it? I finally tried paper tuning with the b/h. It gave me the info I needed to solve the problem. It was driving me nuts. 
I had several manufacturers b/h's in various wts from 125gr to 85gr. All hit left.

Solution. I lowered the nocking pt 1/8". Thats it. 100 gr stingers are now hitting exactly the same as the field pts out to 60 yds.


----------



## ARLAWDOG (Oct 23, 2006)

sunstroked said:


> Lots of possibilitys. I had a similar situation. But I knew my arrow spine was correct. The b/h arrow would impact slightly left at 20 compared to fp's. And about 4" left at 40 yds.
> How did I solve it? I finally tried paper tuning with the b/h. It gave me the info I needed to solve the problem. It was driving me nuts.
> I had several manufacturers b/h's in various wts from 125gr to 85gr. All hit left.
> 
> Solution. I lowered the nocking pt 1/8". Thats it. 100 gr stingers are now hitting exactly the same as the field pts out to 60 yds.




WOW that's crazy, just moving the nock a lil fixed it. I hope it's that simple for me. I'm goin to the bow shop next week to get it figured out.
I will mention this to him, thanks


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Well haven't read all the replies but the common sense approach says to move the rest 
1/32" of an inch to the right until they group together.....just sayin.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=539460

This thread by Doc should help.

Not necessarily a spine problem. You ain't shooting field points anymore, so there is usually a difference.


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to bring this up from the dead but I am trying to get my head around the whole concept. I shoot a GT500 59#/29" with FOBs and ripcord rest. Arrows available are 75/95 29" (400gr) and 55/75 29" (295gr). FOC 12% Centershot is set to 11/16" (spec 14/16")

So I finally got bareshafts hitting with fletched and feel pretty good. When I shot fixed blade Toxics using the 55/75 today, 20yds is fine, 25yds 4" left, 30yds 6-8' left of FP.
with the 75/95 POI is 4' left at 30yds. So I moved the rest right 1/16" and the 75/95 hits center, 55/75 still hits 6" left. FP 55/75 now hit 4" right. 

So here is my thinking. The broadhead is like a rudder on the front of the shaft. So the direction of flight from the bow will be most accurate using BHs over FPs and the fletching has to correct for a poor launch. But why wouldn't the heavy arrow follow the same flight path to the left? Does this confirm a weak spine? elevation is fine for now.

How do I bring FP together with BH? There are no yokes to twist.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

First try adjusting the rest the other direction (left). Have you checked the cams for lean? I don't know how or if you can adjust for lean. Seems unlikely it would go out.


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

STKA said:


> First try adjusting the rest the other direction (left). Have you checked the cams for lean? I don't know how or if you can adjust for lean. Seems unlikely it would go out.


I don't understand why to the left? Moving it right brought it towards center. I'm afraid the moving rest to left will cause me to miss the target. Correct, there's no way to correct lean without shims. I am still waiting on those from Elite. Top cam leans string towards cables.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I missed the "30yds 6-8"". So now the 75/95 hit the same? did you use the (') foot intentionally? I thought that was typos.


----------



## Diazonamide (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope he's a right handed shooter.....


----------



## sumo82 (Jan 30, 2013)

Make sure to shoot each arrow. My arrows needed nock tuning to hit with my field point. 3 out of 8 didn't need it but the other 5 needed to be turned.


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

I meant (") not (')

Correct I am a RH shooter


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

sumo82 said:


> Make sure to shoot each arrow. My arrows needed nock tuning to hit with my field point. 3 out of 8 didn't need it but the other 5 needed to be turned.


I shoot FOBs so they are circular, no feathers


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

STKA said:


> View attachment 2049803


So this is what has me confused. With BHs impacting left it shows I have a stiff spine. That's the complete reverse for me. My 340 spines hit closer to center than my 400 spine shafts. So do I move the rest out to the left? I will try it later today but it seems illogical. The arrow is a missle pointing left on launch but trying to fly right. if I point it further left using the rest...


----------



## SlickNickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Drcoffee said:


> I shoot FOBs so they are circular, no feathers


Turning the nock has nothing to do with shooting vanes, feathers, or Fobs. It's about orienting all of the arrows to come off of the bow the same way every time. Every shaft has a stiff side, and if that stiff side comes off of the bow differently between different arrows, it can affect bh flight. 

Read this thread , and it should get you straightened out.

www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2308879


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

I will give that a try too. Thx


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

I just used the info from DOC in this post. 

*Broadhead Tuning Day Today*

It helped me to get the FP and BH hitting together. It defies logic but it worked.

30yds
Green FOB is FP / Blue FOB is the Toxic BH


----------



## Ptoid (Mar 8, 2014)

Aim right, or tune that bow!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Drcoffee said:


> I just used the info from DOC in this post.
> 
> *Broadhead Tuning Day Today*
> 
> ...


I would definitely not call that tuned.


----------

